# Moin



## LittleRascal (8 Nov. 2012)

Ein gepflegte Moin an alle hier im Forum. Bin neu auf dem Board und hoffe auf interessante Bilder(weswegen sind wir auch sonst hier?).
Gruß Chris


----------



## General (8 Nov. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Gothica (9 Nov. 2012)

Sende dir ein herzliches Servus aus Wien. :rock:

lg :thumbup:


----------



## motze (10 Nov. 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2012)

moin und herzlich willkommen


----------



## Snoppy (10 Nov. 2012)

Wilkommen im Forum


----------



## dummdumm (10 Nov. 2012)

willkommen


----------

